# My 2007 Polo GTI 1.8T 20v 9n3



## pyro-zn (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm from Durban, South Africa, and here is my 2007 Volkswagen Polo GTI 1.8T 20v (9n3). Mods are as follows: 


SEAT Sport Cooler
Forge TIP
Forge DV008
K&N CAI
Upgraded Coilpacks
Full 63mm Exhaust System
Stage I remap
JOM Blueline Coilovers
17 inch Detroit Wheels wrapped in Pirelli Tyres
Pioneer Full Touch Screen Double Din.
Cupra Lip
Necessary deletes

Some pics :wave:

My previous 6R Comfortline:









































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## vandru_ (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice man cgtz! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## pyro-zn (Dec 29, 2015)

vandru_ said:


> Nice man cgtz!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Thank you 

Since then, a 4bar FPR has been installed along with a stage 2 remap. Just waiting to dyno to see what power she's making.


----------



## pyro-zn (Dec 29, 2015)

*Polo GTI 1.8T 20v (9n3) Updates*

Wow... this hasn't been updated in a long time ... :facepalm: 

I had my clutch fitted and gearbox oil replaced by TSC Garage (Luk VR6 Clutch and ABF Flywheel, LiquiMoly Oil) and the clutch has bedded in nicely - has quite a bite to it.

I also fitted a wotbox for many reasons and found myself leaving gunshots wherever I could, setting off alarms, making people cross road quicker ... you know, the usual. Replaced the Antenna seal, sprayed cooler silver again... trying to spare you the long stories...

I made my way to the rollers again and achieved 163wkw and 385nm at Autotrix with just NF and no meth. I'm pretty happy with that figure and hope to crack the 170wkw mark once I have my watermeth ...

Thanks for reading, thawa some pictures and videos:
























































































:ugeek: 

Last Friday I had my Watermeth Kit installed at TSC Garage. I chose the AEM V2 1 Gallon kit... I think this is one of the best mods out there! Running on pump fuel and a 60/40mix is so much better than using a can of NF (although, that may never stop :grin: ). Logging is still needed ...

Pics for clicks:














































After I'm happy with the mogs, I shall hit the rollers again.

To begin my maintenance on getting the car running as good as she can be, I purchased a new MAF from Diesel and Electric. Reason being, the current MAF was cleaned 3 times and I felt that it was time for a change.










Dirty bay:










Car feels a lot smoother. A lot more on the cards - damn you funds!

:ugeek:

Although I only went for the Heads-up Racing, Dubrun was awesome. This was my first track day experience and what an experience it was!

I only managed to win 2/5 races, but that didn't matter to me cause it was so much of fun. Unfortunately, I stopped racing cause my brakes didn't feel too promising, so they will be replaced soon.

A video of my race with Ashveer (Revo2 Polo 6R):






Here are some pics:



























































































Will upload any other pics as they come through.

Well done to all who made this happen! 

I've been looking for another set of rims for a while now but with all the other mods/maintenance in the way, I didn't get a chance up until now ... I managed to get my hands on a set of OEM Arrietas, refurb'd in Sparkling Silver. The seller will send me the center caps this week.

Driving down to Dezzi without taping up also gave the paint a beating, so I decided to give the car a mini-detail as well. Pretty happy with the results.

Onto the pics:









































































Thanks for looking


----------

